# Shiny Happy Demons Holding Hands



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Finally got a good chunk of work done this weekend...









So maybe they aren't holding hands. Looks more like B is about to slap Stipe upside the head.









"Jerky" Demons for my bone archway. They'll be holding my sign, NOT doing the Egyptian. We refer to them as Simon and Garfunkel.









The mobile--I'm still playing around with the centerpiece. Before it was ribbon, now it's this. I'm hoping to find my demon teddy soon, which will blend into the newly painted armature better.









The Dolly makeovers have begun...

And finally!








Schnookums, the class pet. He needs a sign/name plate on his cage. Here's the video (my first!):


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice props! So how'd you end up making Schnookums?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your demons...
the mobile turned out cool
schnookums is great

what did you end up useing to get the shaking part .


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I ended up using a variation of the Creepy peepers tonguesandwich recommended. I was going to order the ones online, but I stumbled across them at Party City the other day and got them for about the same price (w/ their sale-- friggin "expensive" otherwise...) It shakes like a mofo, but you can't tell if it's placed on something solid (only schnookums shakes) so I'm on the lookout for a cage hanger, and get it swinging a little.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

How is it mounted in Schnookums? If you can make a solid mount within him to the cage bottom it should get the cage moving better.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOVE Schnookums! Very nice! I can't wait to see your finished haunt!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looking good! I like the winged skeles and who could not love snookums?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Schnookums is awesome! i like how your 'chldren have come along! totally awesome!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice work, i love the class pet, those poor kids! haha


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The "jerky" skeletons look sweet, how did you do them???? Got to love the schnookums ,very cool................


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome projects, all of them!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice added paint job to the mobile. I adore schnooks!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Gotta say I like the red demons best...or maybe it's the REM reference.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Gotta say I like the red demons best...or maybe it's the REM reference.


Haha! I had that song stuck in my head the entire time I was painting them! Glad somebody got it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They're all great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work...


----------

